# Just smoked salmon fillets



## t-bone tim (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, since I started smokin meats I have had salmon on my list ( mrs.t-bone loves salmon ) ...I personally can take it or leave it,however....

yesterday I brought home 4 # of farmed atlantic salmon fillets ....I dry brined them for 7 hours overnight ( brine recipe below ) .....

this morning I washed off the brine gently...and lightly sprinkled with black pepper and dried them for 3 1/2 hours at room temp approx 70 * in front of a small fan....

I then placed them in my MES @ 200* with hickory ( my favorite ) and probed them...

I let them smoke for 2 hrs...and pulled them with an internal temp of 168 *...

1 hr in I glazed the 2 fillets on the right with a maple glaze I made up ( recipe below ) and glazed again at 1 1/2 hrs in....

the result IMHO....is a very delicious smoked salmon,not over sweat, very nice and tasty....here is the dry brine and glaze recipes I made up and used 

T-bones dry brine recipe for salmon ;

2 cups darkbrown sugar
1/2 cup seasalt
6 tsp minced garlic....

mix well then coat heavly on both sides of fillets....place fillets flesh to flesh if doing more than one.....also I used the above recipe on 4 # of fillets and could have done more so ajust as needed, for the glaze....

T-bones maple glaze for salmon ; 

2/3 cup pure maple syrup
1/3 cup jack daniels whiskey
1 tb darkbrown sugar
1 tb cider vinegar
2 tb butter
2 tsp cornstarch
1/8 th tsp black pepper
1/8 th tsp dry mustard.......

whisk all together and simmer over low to med heat until thickened and some of the alchol is burned off....heres some pics of mine ....yummmy !!picture on the left is going into the smoker with a 10 # meatloaf and 2 racks of babybacks and the right picture is the finished product, the maple glazed fillets are on the right .


----------



## placebo (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nicely done T-bone! I also see ribs and what looks to be a good sized meatloaf. You don't mess around when it comes to smoking eh? The salmon looks mighty, mighty tasty! Thanks for the Q-view!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 22, 2007)

hehehe,,,ya placebo thats a 10 # meat loaf and 2 racks 1/2ed of babybacks....no sense wasting the smoke with an empty smoker


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Really nice looking salmon. Now that is one of my favorite fish dishes. Great job.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 22, 2007)

Way to go TB, that's one tasty lookin' spread there! I love smoked salmon, but the wife doesn't care for it, so I haven't done any lately. I am now inspired... Thanks bro!


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 22, 2007)

Ten (10) pound meatloaf!!!!!!!!!!!!  Great freakin' mother of pearl!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 22, 2007)

So ... pray tell!  How did the 10 LBer turn out nd how long did it take?


----------



## squeezy (Aug 22, 2007)

So ... pray tell! How did the 10 LBer turn out nd how long did it take?


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 22, 2007)

Paul and Mike ...the 10 lb meat loaf took approx 7 hrs @ 200 * ,done with mesquite at the start , 1st hour then hickory the whole time after that .....very yummy ,here's a Q-view


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks great Tim! Gonna try my hand at Lox this weekend


----------



## javajoe (Aug 22, 2007)

WOW! That is one large loaf. Good God Man! My g/f would die if she saw me stuffin my smoker with that. You must have a big family. I love meatloaf. I think I'm the only one in the family that does. My G/f is more steak and potatoes. No hamburger stuff. Looks great!!!!!!!!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks great Tim ... got me thinking ... just how big could we go with a meatloaf???
But ... I'm also thinking ... we could do 5  2 LBers ... be done sooner and have more surface to smoke = more flavor!
What do ya'all think?


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 22, 2007)

Sgueezy...your prolly right ....but done  this on my MES ....limited for  space .....so done a large one in one of those grill baskets .....not dry at all ....cooked until internal of 165 ( although 160 would be fine ) ....imagine the size of a fatty you can do ( and I will ) as soon as I make some more ssausages  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 ......anyhow ,whatever size you do ,be sure to cook to an internal of 160 * or greater


----------



## dovid (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Debi, 

New member here. On the lox, at what temperature will you be smoking it? I seem to recall 140 for lox which makes it harder to control.

Thanks from Chicago


----------

